# Onkyo TX-SR674 No sound from speakers



## Tom Grimes (Feb 5, 2011)

So I was using my receiver today and everything was going great. It was being used just to drive the surround channels as the front speakers are on a separate amp. So it shouldn't have been under much load.

The issue is that it no longer will output sound regularly. It started with some "crackling" on the output so I just turned the volume knob to 0 real quick. When I turned it back up it was still working but when I did these steps a second time, there was no sound coming from the speakers. I took it down to just two channels and tried different output and input combinations, but nothing got the sound back. I tried unplugging it and doing all the resets I know. It occasionally plays sound for a few seconds, but goes back to nothing. The preouts still work minus the Sub-out. All of the control interface works as normal and I assume the video would if I tried it. 

I've only seen one post about an issue like this. It was an 807 I think, and the DAC board was out and had to be replaced. Does it look like the same thing here? If so, is it even worth fixing? I didn't pay too much for this thing used so getting a new unit isn't out of the question. I'm just out of sound equipment until then


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It does sound like an output problem, Im thinking its not a short in the speakers given it just started with no changes in your speaker configuration. Have you tried just one set of speakers at a time just to make sure?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You might also want to reset the Microprocessor. It will take your AVR back to the Default Settings, but sometimes it does do the trick. It does seem like it might be something more, but doing so cannot hurt. Consult your Owners Manual for the procedure to reset the Processor.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tom Grimes (Feb 5, 2011)

I tried my Paradigm and JBL bookshelves to see if I had a speaker short. I also tried the micro reset. Neither helped. I borrowed an older model from a friend and things went great for an entire movie tonight (although it was 5.1 vs 7.1) So the speakers are fine. 

This unit has been difficult over the last several months. It has gone into protect a few times. I'm 99% sure it's because my 8Ω compatible Klipsch RF-5s are Klipsch engineering prototypes and are much lower Z than the unit is meant to handle. All of my other speakers work fine with it. And the towers worked fine as well when I kept them from getting much low frequency where their Z really drops off. So lately I've just been running them with a separate power amp just so I don't rage all over the system during my favorite show. But I could have just had some lucky changes to things and this is the culmination of a ticking time bomb. I am an Electrical Engineer so I could certainly replace the DAC board if it's affordable and somebody could point me towards one.

Otherwise, I'm looking at the H/K 3600. I feel like it has a great feature set for the money. The 8ch preouts are a must with the ways I want to set my system up now and down the road. I'd get something else if somebody suggested something with a similar feature set for less money or a ton more features for not much more. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Check out Accssories4less, They have some fantastic pricing on Onkyo and Marantz receivers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony read my mind in respect to AC4L. Also, if not afraid of used, there is a TX-SR805 on Audiogon for 400 Dollars. This is still my best bang for the buck AVR of the HDMI Era. No other 800 Series Onkyo comes close in respect to offering a flagship level Amplifier Section and having Audyssey MultEQ XT. In addition, it was made in Japan whereas all Onkyo's since have been made in Malaysia.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tom Grimes (Feb 5, 2011)

Tony: Thanks for pointing me to that site! I'll most likely go through there if I want another Onkyo and still want a service plan and warranty-- which seems reasonably priced as well.



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Tony read my mind in respect to AC4L. Also, if not afraid of used, there is a TX-SR805 on Audiogon for 400 Dollars. This is still my best bang for the buck AVR of the HDMI Era. No other 800 Series Onkyo comes close in respect to offering a flagship level Amplifier Section and having Audyssey MultEQ XT. In addition, it was made in Japan whereas all Onkyo's since have been made in Malaysia.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I do like audiogon, but I don't know how I feel about receiver shipping from a private party. They're quite fragile in my experience. I was looking at the 807 and 808 on AC4L. They cost $550 and $650 refurbished, but are warrantied and have a reasonable price on the 3 year service plan.

Does $400 for an 805 give me enough features to negate the loss of warranty? I thought the 807 was pretty good on features and another $150 with a warranty is a ton of peace of mind. I've only had the 674 about a year. Paid $200 used and it's already dead. $600 worth of broken receivers would make jack a sad sad boy 

Now I've really had my eye on the upper mid level H/K 3600. Is there a refurbished supplier on these? Looks like I can get one for about $700 last time I looked. So I'd really like to have something at least on the same level of features.

Thanks guys


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I believe Harman has an Ebay Store for their B-Stock AVR's. The 805 is a good bit newer than your 674, but I can completely understand your reticence. If the 805 is in good condition, it offers a much stronger Amplifier than the 808 as it shared the same Amplifier Section as the TX-SR875 and was closely related to the flagship NR905. The 805 output well over 100 Watts into 7 Channels. The newer models do not come close. This is why the 808 is THX Select as opposed to THX Ultra as the 805 is.

All 800 Series since have shared more with the 700 Series including DAC's than the upper level Onkyo's. Moreover, the 805 was the only 800 Series that offered MultEQ XT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tom Grimes (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like what the 805 has to offer in amplification, but buying it only used and the lack of connectivity are issues for me. Are the D/A's noticeably better over the newer versions?

I'm planning to do separates on all channels or at least the front 3 or 5. So I need something that does 7 ch pre out. As long as it can drive my Klipsch RF-5's until I pick up another amplifier, I'll be happy. The decision then seems to mostly rest on good D/A's.

Connectivity is also a key deciding point. I have multiple HDMI devices (couple of laptops, PC, PS3, and a few other things) and I'd like it to do HDMI video as well as possible. Network capabilities would be nice since I already have a few other things on DLNA. 

If the amplifier is the only weak spot on the 808, it seems great for me since I won't need it to do that permanently. The H/K 3600 is reported to have great audio quality and processing with amazing control over all the settings such as 4 individual crossovers. Unfortunately it lacks networking abilities. They both use the same video processor chip I think (same family anyways). I'd give up connectivity for better sound without hesitation, but if the sound is as good and it gives me the same level of control, I'll go with the 808 just for features. I'm just not familiar with the quality and the adjustment options of the sound on the 808.

Bottom line: If the 808 is unbearably worse than the 805, I'll go with the 805, H/K, or something else. 

Would like some help deciding. I'm pretty torn at the moment.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tom Grimes said:


> I really like what the 805 has to offer in amplification, but buying it only used and the lack of connectivity are issues for me. Are the D/A's noticeably better over the newer versions?
> 
> I'm planning to do separates on all channels or at least the front 3 or 5. So I need something that does 7 ch pre out. As long as it can drive my Klipsch RF-5's until I pick up another amplifier, I'll be happy. The decision then seems to mostly rest on good D/A's.
> 
> ...


Hello,
If memory serves the 805 uses Burr Brown PCM-1795 DAC's which were the same as used on the upper scale 875 and 905. When the 806 was released, not only did they switch to the Crystal Semiconductor DAC's from the 700 Series on down the weight dropped by over 10 Pounds. This implementation has continued to this day.

In a sense, the 805 was the least expensive House in a very upscale area whereas the 800 Series since has been the nicest House in a less exclusive area.

As far as Networking goes, with products like the Roku or even a PS3 offering a great deal of Connectivity for a very reasonable price, there are certainly work arounds to the 805 not offering Network Capabilities.

I understand being reticent about used gear. I would also keep an eye out for a B-Stock TX-NR1007 which is the closest thing to a replacement to the 805. Ironically, the TX-NR1008 went down the same road as the TX-SR806 by decontenting the Amplifier Section and no longer offering Audyssey MultEQ XT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

